# Frozen Four Predicitions



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Anyone have any favorites for the Frozen Four.

My picks are:

Harvard
Minnesota
Dartmouth
St. Lawrence


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Maine

ND

UMD

& the goofers


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

No predics from me fellas. Bad luck. :roll: :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Right on Fetch!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

My predictions were correct for the Frozen Four.

Minnesota vs Dartmouth -- March 26 5:00PM

Harvard vs St Lawrence -- March 26 8:00 PM

Finals March 28 -- 4:00 PM

This is of course the NCAA Women's Ice Hockey Championship in Providence, RI.

Question: Does anyone get CSTV on Direct TV that would be willing to tape the games? My favorite hockey player is from Grand Forks and is a member of the Harvard Team.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

But Mine will come true & could have been 4 wcha if brackets would have been set up right

ND

UMD

Wisconsin

Boston


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Fetch, you should just stay in the hot topics. :lol: Way off. North Dakota will only make it in if they get done licking there wounds from the beating they took in St. Paul. :bop:

As for the rest of those predictions?? :laugh:

eace: eace:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Only going to make two quick predictions... 1)Michigan is gonna clobber New Hampshire, and 2)Michigan's gonna win it all!!!!!!!!!!! GO BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/sto ... rozenpicks


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Seems like Maine is the popular pick out of the East on ESPN, is it the same here? For as much as I really do dislike the Goofers, I hope they have their way with the Whining Irish of Notre Dame. Only teams I dislike more then Minnesota is Notre Dame, Michigan State, and Ohio State. GO BLUE!


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Maine Blackbears!!!!!! Getcha some! Again I repeat Maine vs North Dakota. I would love to see it, to class college programs, and we will never forget the respect we got from UND a few years back about our coach.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The Maine coach who started the whole recruit thing from Canada?? Oh yeah I remember. :eyeroll: Why are they even called Maine?? Team Canada is more like it. This has changed college hockey forever and I don't see how anyone can be proud of that team. They started and totally set the standard for outside of the U.S recruiting. The only reason I wouldn't mind if North Dakota played them is because ND would totally kick there a$$!!!!!!! Bunch of little frenchmen USA wannabe's!!! Which National anthem do they play at Maine games???

:sniper: ......:jammin:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

UND v Duluth

Maine v BC

UND v Maine

UND NATIONAL CHAMPIONS :beer:

GO SIOUX!!!

:jammin:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

drjongy said:


> UND v Duluth
> 
> Maine v BC
> 
> ...


*NOT YET!!!!* 8) 8) :toofunny: eace: eace:


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Hey Goldy, I didn't realize that US citizenship was a requirement for a good hockey team. Minnesota doesn't have any Canadians on their team? Minnesota couldn't even keep a NHL team. You guys call yourself the hockey state. I love US players, There are some great ones in the NHL. But Maine has kids from Sweden, Finland and others. If it was all about USA kids, how many teams would there be? You must not like the NHL either, because a long time ago it went National!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vtgunner...Minnesota has never had anyone from outside of Minnesota,much less outside the country, until last year I believe.It was a source of pride...win the national championship with all Minnesota kids.

As far as not being able to keep a NHL team in Minnesota...you can thank those jerks...the Gunds,who moved my Northstars to Dallas.

So what does Vermont have to even think about being a hockey state????The fact that you are close to Maine????

I just went and watched "Miracle".........exactly half of that USA team was from Minnesota,including the coach,probably the best college coach ever....how many were from Vermont??? :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Maine is down 4-1 to Harvard going into the 3rd


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Wow 4-3 Harvard with over 13 min to go


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Un Real 4-4 7 min to go


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

5-4 Maine with 4 min to go (I think they woke up) :lol:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Fetch, did Maine end up winning that game?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Bob, yep; Sioux up 3-0 in the third:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/hockey/scoreboard


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Vtgunner said:


> Hey Goldy, I didn't realize that US citizenship was a requirement for a good hockey team. Minnesota doesn't have any Canadians on their team? Minnesota couldn't even keep a NHL team. You guys call yourself the hockey state. I love US players, There are some great ones in the NHL. But Maine has kids from Sweden, Finland and others. If it was all about USA kids, how many teams would there be? You must not like the NHL either, because a long time ago it went National!!!


You're right I don't like the NHL. Not Like I used to. We had to start recruiting kids not only from grand forks, but Austria and now one from Canada. Not so much because we wanted to but because we had to. :eyeroll: Exactly what Ken said. Minnesota is the last of a dead bread. I give a lot of credit to the ND fans who sat by me at the X last weekend. Potulny and Schneider faced off against one another and they played high school hockey together, I didn't know that. To me, that's the **** about college hockey. Where can you find that kind of class in the game when you have players from Canada and the rest of the mix??? Yeah Maine pulled it out, last I checked. Big deal. The real game of hockey was played at the X last weekend and it certainly didn't matter who won that one. You miss something special about college hockey, no doubt about it!!!! You look at the rosters in college hockey today!!! Smart a$$, They are full of Minnesota kids. Don't tell me we aren't the state of hockey, because we are and damn proud of it. I suppose when you live in Vermont, you don't know what to cheer for, so the popular thing wins. You only make me more happy we ripped your heart out in 2002 at the X. Best part is, I was there to see it!!! k:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

So what's wrong with a canadian kid playing hockey for an american school? You make it sound like cancer. We've had US schools recruiting kids off our local junior team for years.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not a thing wrong with Canadian kids.

But wouldn't you also feel some pride in Sask hockey if an All-Sask team won a national title?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Nickel Ditch: I figured that response was coming given your location. :eyeroll: You didn't understand a word I typed in my last post did you????

You loose the kids vs. kids who grew up together playing mites, squirts, bantams, and highschool hockey. WCHA hockey is the best because we still have this in the league. Good innerstate rivals like Duluth and St.Cloud are full of these match-ups with the kids. Understand yet??? I don't know how else to explain it. :huh: Teams have been recruiting kids from Canada for years. What do you expect?? Once it started other teams had to do the same in order to compete not only for the National Title, but to compete in the league they're in as well. Play for us and we'll throw in an education to boot. Look at some of these guys playing college hockey in the next week or two. Some of them look older than my dad for gods sake!! I don't know what your high school hockey is like, but our state tournament is something unbelieveable!! It is a lot of fun watching these kids come out of high school and develop at the college level, hopefully for four years. There is getting to be less and less of this thanks to Canadian and junior hockey leagues. It is starting to look too much like the NHL. Call it cancer if you want, I'll just say that for every Canadian player that makes it in USA college hockey, there is one less from the local high school to root for. The game is loosing something special. I don't mean to attack, but it's just the way it is and I happen to not like it. :roll:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

We Love Canadians Nickleditch  - we even take our fair share of Minnesotans :roll:

We would not trade our Minnesotans for their Nodakers :beer:

We have had several good ND kids slip away & it is too bad as I bet most grew up dreaming about being a SIOUX

without Canadians there would not be enough talent in the US, to have as many teams as we do - & without a doubt Canada produces real Talent

& what is wrong with getting a good education at the same time

& the better players will all need to learn to fly their own airplanes once they get rich :lol:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Minnesota over Dartmouth 5-1
Harvard over St Lawrence 2-1

Final Sunday at 4:00

Us Harvard fans are looking for a better result than last year's loss to Duluth in 2 overtimes.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Is fetch short for Fetchakonov??? You must be related to Leaveourducksaloneov. :lol: All world college hockey. :eyeroll: HMMMMM just like in the "Miracle" movie. :eyeroll:

*MINNESOTA is "PRIDE ON ICE"*


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Vannek is world class (at least offensively) :roll: & I bet all teams will have to give scholarship to these kinds of guys if they are going to compete - Either that or follow Wisconsin's lead & recruit :fro:

I'd rather have European players myself


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Fetch; I don't like it, but to compete today programs have to recruit from everywhere. It's the way the game is now and it isn't the same, but what is?? You North Dakotan's should love Canada. Besides the Potulny's and a handfull of others you're not exactly known as the "Hockey Farm System" of USA. :lol: Don't laugh fetch, you know I'm right!!! 8)


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Not to rub it in, but how come Denver shut out North Dakota? :sniper: Michigan knocked off a tough **clearing throat** New Hampshire teamm 4-1. In case I need I say it again, GO BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Goldy wrote:
Where can you find that kind of class in the game when you have players from Canada and the rest of the mix???

Goldy: That's what got my fur up and yes it felt a like an attack. But i now understand more about what you were getting at. I can respect your passion for the game and your desire to keep what you have.

Found a channel thats showing some NCAA hockey games and was able to see the denver, UND game. Tough game to lose. First time i've seen NCAA hockey broadcast up here. Hopefully i'll be able to see the games from the frozen four.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

nickel ditch, get ready to watch the mighty and ferocious Wolverines of Michigan layeth the smacketh down on everybody in the tournament. North Dakota's out, by the mighty powerhouse *LOL* of Denver. Notre Dame and Michigan State both lost so I'm happy about that. Badgers lost too I think.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Nickel ditch; I get carried away. The game is different more to Minn. than probably anyone else realizes because we wouldn't recruit from even out of the state for decades until Don Lucia took over as coach. He knew to win a championship, outstate and out of USA was the only way to get it done. He was obviously right. The talent guys have in todays game is better for viewing no question. I love watching Vanek (from Austria) when he wants to play he is incredible, I can't have it both ways, I know. The college hockey game is by far my greatest passion when it comes to sports. To me the best sport still left these days. Agents and free agency in the pro sports have tarnished the games, but I'll still watch. College hockey like I said is still the best, sad to see it coming to an end for another year.  Should be a daisy of a finish. 8) Sorry to over heat fellas' :roll:

:beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Didn't offend me Goldy's Pal, so no apologies needed my way. As long as Michigan whips Boston College today then I'll be happy. At 4PM is the faceoff, and at 1PM its the Goofers and UM-Duluth. If Michigan wins they'll play Maine, and I say bring it on. Could very well be the Goofers and Wolverines in the Championship Game if things go the way I hope they go.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

BC is goin' skunk huntin'. :sniper:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Nope, the Wolverines are gonna make a good Easter meal out of the Eagles of Boston College. Some fresh Eagle with some clam chowder and a can of whoop a$$ sounds mighty good right now.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm glad it's over - now I can enjoy spring & maybe wack a SOB -

Some of you better not wear white suits & lay on the ground season is open on SOB's you know :roll: :wink:

:crybaby:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Stanley Cup Playoffs are two weeks away and I can't wait. After Michigan takes the National Championship I'll really be putting my red on and rooting for the mighty Red Wings to hoist Lord Stanley's Cup.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

*GOLF ANYONE???*   Good goaltending the difference again in this one. Good luck to Duluth, they earned it. 8)


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Yeah, it was an awesome display of goaltending and fun to watch. Gophs have had a good run and they don't have any reason to hang their heads.

Go Gophs! Go Bulldogs!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Goldy next Fall we will have to meet up & cry in a beer :beer: What a weird But Fun year

Go Dogs !!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You got it fetchakonov :lol: I haven't had to feel this sh*tty about the end of the season for a few years. At least we went hard after it. They poored it on, what they had left anyway. 

:beer: Anyone still think the WCHA isn't loaded???


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Hey Ken, Born In Maine, Daughter is going in the fall for four years. Thats 80,000 dollars thats says Maine is my team, my home state. Good Bye Minnesota, and good bye North Dakota. Goldy, better start recruiting kids from other areas, there must be better talent elsewhere in the world!

I might eat crow on this one in a couple weeks, but GO BLACKBEARS!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Vtgunner, if Michigan beats Boston College today they'll play Maine. I'm sayingg that the Wolverines will slay some Eagles and then tear up some Black Bearss. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Rock, 2-1 Michigan right now 1:33 left in the 2nd period. I'm watching the game, BC is dominating on everything but the score board!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

To the Gopher Senior Class!!!!! You guys were AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4 banners for the rafters at Mariucci!!!!

2 "National Championships" and 2 "Final 5" Championships.

How ya like them apples VT?????

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

I would say they had a great run, give credit where it is due Goldy. Remember, I wasn't the one who attacked you first. Just loving my team, much as you have done. I was in the stands when Paul Kariya sKated for Maine, and won a national championship and have been a Maine fan for a long time. Universities are "National" and it was only a matter of time before it caught up with college hockey. Bad or good for hockey is not for me to say. But you do have to admit, college hockey is very exciting to watch.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

College hockey is fun to watch. I like watching anything from minor league to college to NHL. I think ECHL hockey is funner then heck to watch, seems like there's more physical play there.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

An awesome weeknd of hockey for sure!! I watched hockey for 12 hours yesterday, and for 60 min. today as the Doggs totally redeemed themselves and beat the Gophs..

We just need to get by Denver and bring on the CCHA!!!

keepn it reeel
madison


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

If Minnesota-Duluth is the best left in the WCHA the only team I have to sweat is Maine. I think Michigan can beat Maine (assuming they hold of BC today) and if they do beat Maine then Duluth will be toast.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

All i gotta say is if thats all michigan hockey has to offer, I'm not even remotely worried...


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Just for that comment, I hope Michigan and Duluth play in the title game and I hope Michigan wins 14-0. :sniper:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

COm'n man, 5-0 with home field advantage.. Mich st. should've brought some better game than that... Where was that Hobey Baker finalist I was hearing about? and Vicari?

I also hope we meet in the final.. UMD doesn't make it this far very often and we have a good chance at being their.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Good Bye Michigan! BC wins 3-2 in OT Good run Rock, they looked pretty good to me.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Denver has a goalie & thats all you need in one game out tourneys

But I pick UMD to take it all - they deserve it - had a great year

Have they UMD ever won it before ???

That should be the kiss of death :roll:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, unfortunately my Wolverines came up short in overtime. Only team I can really root for now is Maine. I can't root for Boston College since they just beat my team, and I don't plan on rooting for UM-Duluth because they're from Minnesota. Oh well, at least my Wings are gonna kill the competition in the playoffs.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Rock, Can't argue with you about the Redwings. Montoya is a great goal tender, and it took a weird bounce, and a tip just below the crossbar for BC to win it.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm still disappointed about the Wolverines losing. Wish I could've seen the game, but perhaps there's always next year. I'm a Chicago Cubs fan so I'm used to the whole "Next year" thing. At least I have my Red Wings and then after the NHL playoffs will be only NASCAR, fishing, and baseball to tide me over until football and hockey come back to action.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like it could get pretty quiet here after the past couple of weeks...all the bragging is over.The heck with hockey...Come on Gophers women...1 game from their first ever final 4.

Course they have to go through Duke to get there.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

So what happened to the Female Goofers, did they just decide to quit since the #1 seed UND lost.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I guess it time for me to eat crow! The Sioux were part of one of the biggest upsets in recent hockey history...unfortunately they were on the wrong end of it. :roll:

I really don't care that much, because the Gophers are out of it too...thank god. I couldn't imagine the crap we'd have to hear for another year of they would have 3-peated. :eyeroll:

Go UMD!!! I want to see Mad-Dawg Madison's Dawgs win it all!!! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Matt, would you like me to pass the salt and pepper cuz I'm eating crow too.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Looks like me and VTgunner are the only ones left with bragging rights! At least until next week...

Rock-good run man, but the skunks simply didnt have what it takes to face a WCHA team..

JOnes-thanks for the props!!!

keepin it reel
madison


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah Madison, hopefully next year though Michigan will be able to take over the college hockey world.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You guys kill me...the fire is only out 4 days and you're already bragging about how good you will be next year!!! :roll: :roll:

Course with some of you the fires are never out.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Ken, I'm also a Chicago Cubs fan so I'm used to the whole "Maybe next year" thing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

OK...hockey is almost over...

Bring on baseball...

World Series....Cubs vs. Twins :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I wouldn't mind seeing Minnesota come out of the American League, better then the Yankees. I'd rather it be Cubs vs. Tigers but I don't see the Tigers being any better then fourth in their division. I'm figuring Minnesota will take the A.L. Central, followed by Kansas City, Chicago, and then you'll have either Cleveland and Detroit battling for fourth and last place but both will be better then last year. Heck, Detroit can't get any worse then last year.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Speak for yourselves!

Hockey is still on as far as I am concerned....

All the losing teams need to start a new thread on baseball...hahaha.

madison


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

*GO TWINS!!!!!* You're right Madison. :roll:

:lol: :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Plenty of hockey still to talk about. A thread on baseball would be cool.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

YOu all thought this thread was gone?!?!

OHHHH NO! my dawgs play denver tomorrow afternoon. Should be good game, not saying anything though, dont want to jinx myself...

ROCK- you should watch the game and see what WCHA hockey is all about.. hehehe..

keep it reeel

madison


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Listening to the UMD, Denver game right now. Denver just tied it up.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Maine wins, Maine wins! Denver and Maine, I know everyone on this site is a Denver fan now, so I will have to suck it up and route saturday night by myself.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well Madison...you can join the ..."it's over for this year club"

Congrats to the Bulldogs for getting this far :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I was in shock!! Oh Well there's next year...

It was definatley Denver's year, so far. They didnt even make the WCHA final 5, then they beat UND and UMD both inthe NCAA. :huh:

Sooooo, how bout them TWINS! haha.

madison


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, so your teams lasted a whole week or so longer then my team. I can't say UM-Duluth, or Minnesota, or North Dakota faired much better then Michigan. UM-Duluth faired better but not a lot better, like I said a whole week or so better. I was happy though to see Boston College lose to Maine, kind of like payback for beating my Wolverines. Anybody ready for next year? I'm just waiting for my Red Wings to sweep the Predators and then take care of each team one by one on their way to Lord Stanley's Cup.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Well, its time for me to eat a little crow as well, Its been a good run, and my heart and TV are broke! Congrats to all guys who routed for their team! It gets old waiting for next year! Time to go fishing! Congrats to Denver!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

WOW!!! What a game!! I'll be the first to admit that I think they should change the rule on the disallowed goal. They called it by the book, but unless it has an impact on the goal they should let it go. That's a tough one V.T........ 6 on 3 at the end!!  Maine PowerPlay 17%???.....I guess there defense carried them a bit this year. Good season V.T. :wink:

MVP; Ohhh, just some Minnesota kid. 8) Like I said, tough goal to take away. Throw out the book on those. Looking forward to next seasons BS already.

:beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I didn't watch the Maine-Denver game, was busy watching both the Toronto-Ottawa game and the Philadelphia-New Jersey game. I tell you what, we all can sit here disappointed if we really wanted to, but I think all of us should be satisfied. I think its safe to say everyone that put their two cents in on here had their team in the NCAA Sweet 16. Maine, Michigan, UM-Duluth, North Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin, we all should be ready to talk smack next year. Now all we have to talk about is the great outdoors, baseball, and NHL playoffs, at least of what I can particpate in because those are the ones I'm caring a lot more of right now. GO WINGS!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck with the NHL...come'on T-Wolves.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

The heck with the NBA and the T-Wolves, LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Ya Goldy it was a tough non goal to take, I agree with you, but the rules are the rules. I knew we were done when the guy fell down on the blue line in the second period on a break away! How often does that happen? Oh well, I see some great teams in all of college hockey if all the kids stay in college.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

At least I have college football to look forward to, then the mighty Wolverines can take out the beatings on the Notre Dame Whining Drunks, Ohio State Suckeyes, Indiana Losers, and the Minnesota Golden Goofers.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey what a class act by the Denver coach. Benching their third big gun because of a team rule violation. That took a lot of guts. Also the 6 on 3 for the last minute. Denver desirved to WIN. Plus 6 out the best 10 teams in the nation were in the WCHA this year. Great year


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah it was definately fun!! Too bad we got to wait a year before we can start smack talking again!.

keep it reel
madison


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Just wait until next year folks, Michigan is gonna rip up the CCHA, Hockey East, and the WCHA to take the title.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Rock; Your record skips. :eyeroll: Hope you saved the receipt cuz ya got jipped again. WCHA Champion. Boy that's odd. 8)


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, I'm all ready looking forward to next season. Its all good, I got to talk big about my Cubs and RedWings until then


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Man, you gotta love those flames.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I can *LOVE CANADA* sometimes. 8) 
:thumb: Da rock is M.I.A :huh:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Technically speaking, I haven't been MIA, just haven't ranted much because I don't always have a good connection to the internet nowadays. Also been working and stuff. On another note, I'll only root for a Canadian team in any sport if they're playing a team I dislike royally, like in hockey I'd rather see Calgary beat up on a team like the Avalanche or the Stars, but if they're playing the Red Wings they better watch out. Besides, can you really take a team seriously if they're name is the Flames. I can make several names out of that.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Rock,

Do you know the origins of the Flames name?


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Another good game. Didn't get to see the whole thing, but liked the outcome.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Gotta love those FLAMES!!!! :beer: :jammin:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey, i know i'm diggin it.  I sure hope they win the next one.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

rockinmichigan said:


> can you really take a team seriously if they're name is the Flames. I can make several names out of that.


I'll bet the wings thunk up a few. :lol: How ya like em' now??? 8) :jammin:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Well said Goldy, i'm looking forward to the next round. Gonna be good.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Calgary Flames one game away from the cup finals. Too bad it's a home game. It sure is nice to see Jordan Leapold in action this time of year. 8) Bring home the cup!!!

:beer:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Leo is playing so well right now, and logging a ton of ice time....spoke with Danny Irman's family over the weekend and they have high hopes for next years Gopher team. How bout our Twiny Twin Twins...keep on winning and it's nice to finally be able to watch them on the tube. Myself, I can't wait for Football Season...I think the Goph's are going to smell the roses this year.......How is NDSU doing with the move to D1...I know how hard it is to get skill players up to Minnesota in the winter on recruiting trips...I wish the Bison luck trying to get them 4 hours farther north...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Danny Irmen and Ryan Potulny will be fun to watch for hopefully 3 more years. MVP Ballard and T. Vanek hopefully return so we have a chance at the title again. Should be a dandy of a WCHA season next year that's for sure.  The only time my wife liked to watch the "Wild" play was when Calgary played them. Jordan was and still is a homestate hero with us. He stayed his four years and was a huge reason the gophers won it in 2002. Hard to top that, unless you win the Hobey Baker in the same year. 8)

:beer:

http://insidecollegehockey.com/7Archive ... 5_0234.htm


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Way to go Calgary! :beer:

On the subject of Leopold, did you see the sure goal he took away from Damphousse in the second period last night? It was great.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

It doesn't look like Leopold will get much of a break this off season. Congrats!!!

:beer:

http://www.gophersports.com/sportsNews/ ... t_id=mhock


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

rockinmichigan said:


> can you really take a team seriously if they're name is the Flames. I can make several names out of that.


While I'm here. :toofunny: It just feels right sometimes.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Goldy Gopher Named to Capital One All-America Mascot Team 
:beer: :bartime: :jammin:

[August 13, 2004]

As the campaign for the West Wing marches on, 12 other candidates have put their best foot - or wing or paw or claw - forward in a very different election; the honor of being named to the Capital One All-America Mascot Team. From this battle, the University of Minnesota's Goldy Gopher has emerged from a grueling nomination process as one of the 12 members of the prestigious All-America Mascot Team. 
"Mascots are the heart and soul of every team," said Diana Don Colby at Capital One. "We are thrilled to give Goldy Gopher the recognition he deserves as a member of the 2004 Capital One All-America Team. Not only does Goldy have bragging rights as the only Big Ten Conference representative, but he will also be featured in a national TV ad campaign."

Now the competition really heats up as Goldy embarks on an 11-week campaign to be named the 2004 Capital One Mascot of the Year. Goldy will compete in 11 weekly head- to-head match-ups with the other finalists. From Oct. 11-Dec. 26, fans can vote for Goldy at www.capitalonebowl.com. The mascot with the best win/ loss record will win the online portion of the contest. The online "popular" vote will be combined with a judges' ranking (50/50 weighting) to determine who gets the ultimate title. With your help, Goldy will be pronounced National Mascot of the Year on Jan.1, 2005, during the nationally-televised Capital One Bowl on ABC.

The 2004 Capital One All-America Mascot Team was chosen from Division I-A and I-AA athletic programs with college football teams. A panel of judges, including representatives from ESPN and Capital One, carefully analyzed each contender and scored them based on (1) interaction with fans, (2) sportsmanship and (3) community service.

Below is a look at the 2004 Capital One All-America Mascot Team.

The 2004 Capital One All-America Mascot Team
Air Force Academy - The Bird
Auburn University - Aubie
James Madison University - Duke Dog
University of Georgia - Hairy Dawg
University of Kentucky - Scratch
University of Maryland - Testudo
University of Minnesota - Goldy Gopher
University of Montana - Monte
University of Nevada-Las Vegas - Hey Reb
University of South Carolina - Cocky
Virginia Tech - Hokie Bird
Western Kentucky University - Big Red


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Matt Koalska gets a shot. Congrats Matt, and good luck!! :beer:

http://www.newyorkislanders.com/news/koalska081004.html


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thomas Vanek Signs Contract with the Buffalo Sabres

[September 3, 2004]

Golden Gopher forward Thomas Vanek has decided to forgo his final two years of eligibility and has signed a professional contract with the Buffalo Sabres of the National Hockey League (NHL). Vanek joins defensemen Keith Ballard and Jake Taylor as Golden Gophers with remaining eligibility to sign a professional contract in the offseason.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

and it looks like he'll get paid for not playing any hockey this comming season


----------

